
Lessons From Investing $150,000 In A Site That Didn’t Take Off - iisbum
http://mixergy.com/ask500people-aaron-dragushan-interview/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Mixergy-blog+%28Mixergy+-+Where+Ambitious+Upstarts+Mix%29
======
failquicker
Aaron gave and amazing keynote at this years Bootstrap MD. I talked to him
after he spoke and thought that he was a really interesting and accessible
guy.

He has a great philosophy about dealing with failure. Obviously no one goes
out with the intention to fail,but we all have some level of failure. Be it a
small setback or a startup crashing and burning. Aaron's keynote talked about
being able to deal with the stresses involved in that failure, own it, and
come out the other side without losing momentum. Sort of a higher level of
Rocky Balboa saying it's "Not how hard you can hit, it's how hard you can get
hit and keep going." I'm sure my abstract of his talk is not nearly as
inspiring, but his keynote really set the tone for a great startup event.

Glad to see him on Mixergy. Thanks Andrew for another great interview.

~~~
ekanes
Thanks failquicker. I'm still looking forward to your blog concept by the way!

------
AndrewWarner
This interview happened because I had a comment on HN asking for this kind of
story and Aaron was willing to be open about his experience.

~~~
ekanes
Andrew - thanks for the interview, it was fun to do and hopefully people can
learn from my many mistakes. :)

